# My rating fell to 4.5 with Uber and now on the verge of suspension. Since when is 4.5 outta 5 bad?



## UBERX_IS_SOSO

Just got a notice from Uber that since I fell to 4.5 rating which is below the 4.6 they set, i am on the verge of being deactivated. Since when is 4.5 rating bad? So when someone rates you a 4 that is considered bad??
Thats just crazy. What is lyft's standard for user ratings?


----------



## NightRider

There's lots of threads discussing this here. A rating of 4 is essentially a vote to have you fired. Lyft's standard is pretty much the same, EXCEPT that on Lyft's website they explain this to the passengers. 

It is up to us as drivers to find ways to educate the passengers about this. I try, whenever possible, to work it into the conversation with passengers. Not always easy to do the right way without making the passenger think that you are trying to influence their rating. You kind of have to undersell it.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl

I find the rating system flawed and demeaning when we are already busting our butts for Target prices yet they expect Nordstrom service. Mine fluctuates, but now at 4.78. I try to keep my car extremely clean, greet them in a welcoming manner, and ask if they have enough air in the back. I help with luggage when needed. Upon drop off I thank them for riding with me, and when they thank me, I tell them "It is my pleasure." No candy or brown-nosing, but I act professionally and will show them I am service oriented.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UBERX_IS_SOSO said:


> What is lyft's standard for user ratings?


The same as Ubers'. There isn't one. It's all dependent on how desperate they are for drivers. In new (under saturated) markets ......everybody drives unless you have flagrantly violated the law or customers are consistently complaining. Once Uber/Lyft has enough drivers to handle demand....the bar is raised.


----------



## NightRider

@UBERX_IS_SOSO do a search for a post by @ElectroFuzz that details what happened when he was in a similiar situation and got Uber to give him a 2nd-chance probationary improvement period, just in case they do deactivate you.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

UBERX_IS_SOSO said:


> Just got a notice from Uber that since I fell to 4.5 rating which is below the 4.6 they set, i am on the verge of being deactivated. Since when is 4.5 rating bad? So when someone rates you a 4 that is considered bad??
> Thats just crazy. What is lyft's standard for user ratings?


How many rides have you given? If you're new, 4.5 could be just one or two bad rates. Everybody runs in to immature asswipes that have nothing better to do than rate someone down. Gives them a sense of control that they're probably lacking in other areas of their life. As a new driver though, I made some simple mistakes that I now know weren't worthy of a 5 star rating. As I caught on to how everything works, better familiarized with the area and just overall relaxed, I got less poor rates and thus my rating climbed. If your rating still swings drastically one way or the other than you probably shouldn't worry and just concentrate on doing the best job you can. If your rating doesn't swing much than you probably should re-evaluate how you go about your job.

I've done enough jobs where my rating hardly moves from day to day.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

NightRider said:


> @UBERX_IS_SOSO do a search for a post by @ElectroFuzz that details what happened when he was in a similiar situation and got Uber to give him a 2nd-chance probationary improvement period, just in case they do deactivate you.


Yep down here. I hope it will help somebody:
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/help-a-newbie-rating-glitch.644/
By the way I am at 4.75 now, took 3-4 months to reach it


----------



## duggles

ElectroFuzz said:


> Yep down here. I hope it will help somebody:
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/help-a-newbie-rating-glitch.644/
> By the way I am at 4.75 now, took 3-4 months to reach it


Same here, a slow de-evolution to 4.74...


----------



## UberxD

UBERX_IS_SOSO said:


> Just got a notice from Uber that since I fell to 4.5 rating which is below the 4.6 they set, i am on the verge of being deactivated. Since when is 4.5 rating bad? So when someone rates you a 4 that is considered bad??
> Thats just crazy. What is lyft's standard for user ratings?


How many trips have you done? is the 4.5 the average of all those trips?


----------



## UBERX_IS_SOSO

UberxD said:


> How many trips have you done? is the 4.5 the average of all those trips?


Yes it was my total average, probably have done over 100 trips.. started in September.


----------



## millertimex86

4.6 is apparently too low, I was just deactivated out of the blue no warning saying my 4.61 rating is below their minimum.


----------



## UBERX_IS_SOSO

No warning? Did they tell you what you had to be above? What area are you driving in? Maybe its different depending on what City you in. DC they said it has to be a 4.6.


----------



## millertimex86

I'm in phoenix and have no idea what the minimum is and that was my first question to them. And like no warning at all literally out of the blue and I was talking to support earlier today about how to upgrade to XL, no indication of anything from them til the email.


----------



## NightRider

millertimex86 said:


> I'm in phoenix and have no idea what the minimum is and that was my first question to them. And like no warning at all literally out of the blue and I was talking to support earlier today about how to upgrade to XL, no indication of anything from them til the email.


Have you read through @ElectroFuzz 's thread that he linked above? If it matters enough to you, you might be able to get them to reactivate you under a probationary period during which you'll try to improve your rating.

These no warning deactivations based on whatever abitrary number they decide is the current "minimum" really do nothing productive for anybody. The riders know nothing about how their ratings affect drivers, and it is therefore left solely to chance who remains active and who gets deactivated. All it really does it put stress on the drivers.


----------



## millertimex86

It does not, I don't know about anyone else here but to me 4.61 out of 5 is good enough to keep a driver. I won't play their game. If they want to let me go cus of some imaginary number (when I asked what was the minimum they refused to tell me) then screw it, there's lyft and then now discount cab is offering a Rideshare in my area. I have other options. Sooner or later these bad practices will catch up to them.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Another good driver bites the dust. Sure Uber can continue to replace drivers...but they can't continue to replace GOOD drivers. How many assholes will they need to hire to replace @millertimex86 ?


----------



## Optimus Uber

UBERX_IS_SOSO said:


> Just got a notice from Uber that since I fell to 4.5 rating which is below the 4.6 they set, i am on the verge of being deactivated. Since when is 4.5 rating bad? So when someone rates you a 4 that is considered bad??
> Thats just crazy. What is lyft's standard for user ratings?


Start tipping your customers, give them $1 for every star they give you ;-). Dude, quit wearing so much cologne. Also, no more drinking before you go out driving, they can smell alcohol on you, and no smoking in the car, cigarettes either. Give them a free joint on the way out the door. A coupon for free admission at a strip club, man sone of these suggestions have to work.


----------



## Optimus Uber

millertimex86 said:


> 4.6 is apparently too low, I was just deactivated out of the blue no warning saying my 4.61 rating is below their minimum.


What kind of car you driving?


----------



## millertimex86

I drive a 2014 Jetta so nothing old or uncomfortable by any means.


----------



## Optimus Uber

millertimex86 said:


> I drive a 2014 Jetta so nothing old or uncomfortable by any means.


Car is good. Not sure what it could be then. Maybe you're ubering in a real ignorant area. You should think of a hard luck story to tell during the ride and get a sympathy 5*


----------



## millertimex86

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Another good driver bites the dust. Sure Uber can continue to replace drivers...but they can't continue to replace GOOD drivers. How many assholes will they need to hire to replace @millertimex86 ?


As many as they seem fit apparently, I always offered water, had a small holder in the back for mints, was always courteous and never had anyone complain to me. Never got any emails saying I did something wrong or needed to work on my rating, it always fluctuated around 4.6-4.8 never below that.



Optimus Uber said:


> Car is good. Not sure what it could be then. Maybe you're ubering in a real ignorant area. You should think of a hard luck story to tell during the ride and get a sympathy 5*


I think I just chose the wrong times to uber, idk, I only worked Friday's and Saturdays from 11pm-3am. My other job takes my other times. Actually enjoyed this job too, so in then end this sucks major a**. The area I worked was Tempe, it's a college area, was good consistent money.


----------



## Optimus Uber

If you're doing allot of surge, that could be the issue. Clients hate surge, you'll get 1*, because they feel you're ripping them off


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

millertimex86 said:


> I think I just chose the wrong times to uber, idk, I only worked Friday's and Saturdays from 11pm-3am. My other job takes my other times. Actually enjoyed this job too, so in then end this sucks major a**. The area I worked was Tempe, it's a college area, was good consistent money.


Considering the hours that you are working and that you are driving drunk college kids....I's say a 4.6 is an excellent rating....but then I'm no where nearly as smart as the brain trust at Uber.

Here's the latest in the Miami market:
*QUALITY IMPROVEMENT PROGRAM*
From now on, partners are required to maintain the following ratings:


4.3 or better in your first 25 trips (beginning today)
4.6 or better for your most recent 100 trips

If your rating falls below 4.6 for your most recent 100 trips:

You will be given up to two weeks to maintain a 4.6 or better rating
You may also receive an invitation to a quality improvement session with one of our top-rated partners


----------



## millertimex86

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Considering the hours that you are working and that you are driving drunk college kids....I's say a 4.6 is an excellent rating....but then I'm no where nearly as smart as the brain trust at Uber.
> 
> Here's the latest in the Miami market:
> *QUALITY IMPROVEMENT PROGRAM*
> From now on, partners are required to maintain the following ratings:
> 
> 
> 4.3 or better in your first 25 trips (beginning today)
> 4.6 or better for your most recent 100 trips
> 
> If your rating falls below 4.6 for your most recent 100 trips:
> 
> You will be given up to two weeks to maintain a 4.6 or better rating
> You may also receive an invitation to a quality improvement session with one of our top-rated partners


Right that's what I'm saying, but man at least you guys get that info here in PHX nothing that I have found. I've been doing this for month and half. Taken a total of 61 trips. So if I was in Miami is still be good apparently. I was offered to do that class too but you have to pay for it. So basically I'm required to pay to take a class on improving my 4.61 Rating


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

millertimex86 said:


> Right that's what I'm saying, but man at least you guys get that info here in PHX nothing that I have found.


Uber and fairness are definitely not synonymous. I am often amazed at their decision making process. Good luck with Lyft!


----------



## millertimex86

Yeah I personally know this first hand now, I've read the stories here and always thought wow, but now here I am sharing mine. Uber was never intended to be for long but hell it woulda been nice to end it on my terms at least lol.


----------



## UBERX_IS_SOSO

Optimus Uber said:


> Car is good. Not sure what it could be then. Maybe you're ubering in a real ignorant area. You should think of a hard luck story to tell during the ride and get a sympathy 5*


lol man get outta here this is the DC thread lol


----------



## grams777

millertimex86 said:


> I think I just chose the wrong times to uber, idk, I only worked Friday's and Saturdays from 11pm-3am. My other job takes my other times. Actually enjoyed this job too, so in then end this sucks major a**. The area I worked was Tempe, it's a college area, was good consistent money.


Deadly hours for ratings.


----------



## anexfanatic

Uber's rating system is so flawed, it's not even funny. I went from having a 4.98 for weeks before it gradually dropped down to 4.87 in just the past two weeks. I have gone down to a 4.67 when I first started and only had a couple of rides under my belt. I worked my butt off to get my score back up, but I spent many agonizing Uber shifts stressed out about my ratings instead of spending my time more productively.


----------



## Tom Madison

Over the past two months I slowly eased my average up from around 4.7 to 4.85, but over the past two weeks it has ticked down to 4.73 which is a bit frustrating since it means that I have probably been getting a lot of 4s. This may be due to have a number of new(er) riders who think that a 4 is a very good rating, but don't understand how it impacts a driver. I try to explain the ratings to pax without explicitly asking for a 5.


----------



## Optimus Uber

UBERX_IS_SOSO said:


> lol man get outta here this is the DC thread lol


Then it should've been put in the DC city section if you didn't want someone else to respond. Maybe that's the real issue. If you can't even post in the correct section how,are you going to understand how to get 5*


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The same as Ubers'. There isn't one. It's all dependent on how desperate they are for drivers. In new (under saturated) markets ......everybody drives unless you have flagrantly violated the law or customers are consistently complaining. Once Uber/Lyft has enough drivers to handle demand....the bar is raised.


In New Jersey these companies will never have enough drivers, the pool is getting shallow and word is getting out that you cannot make money with uberx in New Jersey. What a great Idea Uber was but developed by a bunch of idiots. They are going to ruin it with their arrogance and lack of knowledge on what is really going on out there.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

It would be great if all of Uber's markets started having difficulty hiring enough drivers to meet the customer demand. Unfortunately it seems the old addage of their being a sucker born every minute is very true in most markets and there are more drivers than needed.


----------



## yubenbeing

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It would be great if all of Uber's markets started having difficulty hiring enough drivers to meet the customer demand. Unfortunately it seems the old addage of their being a sucker born every minute is very true in most markets and there are more drivers than needed.


I went to a face to face onboard session to follow up with the application documents as Uber system kept telling me they hadn't received them. In fact, I had uploaded twice for them. When I got there, I was about 5th in line which gave me time to listen to those in front of me and chat with the other waiting folks. I have to tell you, nobody had phones, or checking accts, cars, many no license, no insurance etc. I on the other hand, had everything. Turns out the real issue was that Uber didn't have my consent form for the background check. Okay... the uber kid had me sign an e version, told me we were good to go. Next day I'm getting texts telling me to upload remaining docs. Contacted uber, got a response from regional mgr, had me d/l another consent form, sign it and u/l. Did that in 15 mins, received confirm back from manager. Time passed, nothing had happened. Started getting texts again about needing to upload remaining docs. Shit... Went back to another face to face onboard meeting because the Uber manager I had an email relationship with, was no longer responding to emails. The onboard session guy, same as before, told me the vendor that does the background checks was dropping the ball. They claimed never had gotten my info. I am smelling a rat here... Clearly, the Uber i was signing up for didn't match the image. Also, a rate decrease had occurred in the meantime so the little incentive there was appeared to be rapidly waning. Bottom line, I still haven't been vetted just shy of a month now. Maybe, it's a sign -


----------



## jsixis

it doesn't matter how many trips I do in a week there is always 10 people who do not give me 5 stars.
Last week I got 45 5 stars out of 55 trips
2 weeks ago I got 71 5 stars out of 81 trips
every summary is like that.


----------



## Chris Dee

Don't let them out of your car until they rate you... keep driving and if they don't give you 5 stars just return them back to where you picked them up.. lol...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

oh wait


----------



## UL Driver SF

What people don't realize is....4 out of 5 is a fail. Most all rating systems have gone to a pas fail system with multiple questions and rate scales. 9 out of 10? Fail. Range of completely unsatified to completely satisfied? Mostly satisfied is a failing score. The only reason for the multiple available answer is metrics.


----------



## iunspoken

My take.... There's a reason why there are 3 star hotels, and they're still pretty decent to some extent. 
The 5-star rating system on Uber is unbelievably flawed where the only range being used is actually only between 4-5. That's nonsense, big joke. 
I've also given up rating passengers properly since it doesn't really make much of a difference either way.


----------



## Chris Dee

iunspoken said:


> My take.... There's a reason why there are 3 star hotels, and they're still pretty decent to some extent.
> The 5-star rating system on Uber is unbelievably flawed where the only range being used is actually only between 4-5. That's nonsense, big joke.
> I've also given up rating passengers properly since it doesn't really make much of a difference either way.


Start rating customers as idiotically they rate us. If they are silent for the ride, one star; they piss me off with stupid remarks, one star; they give me directions and then complain that the ride is taking too long, one star; they disrespect me or my vehicle, one star; if they do not thank me for the ride, one star; if they pile 7 in my vehicle for a ride of less than a mile, one star. 
I picked up a customer Saturday night/early Sunday morning, his rating was a 4.1, he was a pompous arse, talked down to me and complained why there wasn't any water, one star... I was polite to him regardless.


----------



## iunspoken

Chris Dee said:


> Start rating customers as idiotically they rate us. If they are silent for the ride, one star; they piss me off with stupid remarks, one star; they give me directions and then complain that the ride is taking too long, one star; they disrespect me or my vehicle, one star; if they do not thank me for the ride, one star; if they pile 7 in my vehicle for a ride of less than a mile, one star.
> I picked up a customer Saturday night/early Sunday morning, his rating was a 4.1, he was a pompous arse, talked down to me and complained why there wasn't any water, one star... I was polite to him regardless.


I completely feel you. Previously I had picked a prick from (lets say) RV Road, to go to a hotel, and complained why I used RV Road. I couldn't find No-Star.


----------



## alex589

Chris Dee said:


> Start rating customers as idiotically they rate us. If they are silent for the ride, one star; they piss me off with stupid remarks, one star; they give me directions and then complain that the ride is taking too long, one star; they disrespect me or my vehicle, one star; if they do not thank me for the ride, one star; if they pile 7 in my vehicle for a ride of less than a mile, one star.
> I picked up a customer Saturday night/early Sunday morning, his rating was a 4.1, he was a pompous arse, talked down to me and complained why there wasn't any water, one star... I was polite to him regardless.


Man, take a day off! ..have some beer


----------



## UberOne

I do notice that riders with 4.7 ratings or below take noticeably more time to get ready and into your car. I have cancelled on numerous 4.6's as no shows


----------



## TeleSki

Why have a five star rating, if only 5 stars is acceptable? It's stupid. I started out with a 4.4 rating, because I picked-up a wrong person, had trouble finding another one. I had a problem with GPS on my 2nd or 3rd night, so I'm sure I got hit on that. I've crept back up to 4.84 after about 60 rides now, with 23 out of my last 25 rides being 5 star. There were no comments on the bad ratings to know for sure why I was rated that way, which also sucks.


----------



## loft205

yubenbeing said:


> I went to a face to face onboard session to follow up with the application documents as Uber system kept telling me they hadn't received them. In fact, I had uploaded twice for them. When I got there, I was about 5th in line which gave me time to listen to those in front of me and chat with the other waiting folks. I have to tell you, nobody had phones, or checking accts, cars, many no license, no insurance etc. I on the other hand, had everything. Turns out the real issue was that Uber didn't have my consent form for the background check. Okay... the uber kid had me sign an e version, told me we were good to go. Next day I'm getting texts telling me to upload remaining docs. Contacted uber, got a response from regional mgr, had me d/l another consent form, sign it and u/l. Did that in 15 mins, received confirm back from manager. Time passed, nothing had happened. Started getting texts again about needing to upload remaining docs. Shit... Went back to another face to face onboard meeting because the Uber manager I had an email relationship with, was no longer responding to emails. The onboard session guy, same as before, told me the vendor that does the background checks was dropping the ball. They claimed never had gotten my info. I am smelling a rat here... Clearly, the Uber i was signing up for didn't match the image. Also, a rate decrease had occurred in the meantime so the little incentive there was appeared to be rapidly waning. Bottom line, I still haven't been vetted just shy of a month now. Maybe, it's a sign -


Run the other way?


----------



## 3MATX

The system is ****ed. You can maintain 90% five star ratings and still have a rating as low as 4.6 which will get you deactivated from uber black/select and potentially uber x depending on your market. Essentially uber cuts the lowest rated drivers any time it has a surplus of drivers. This works out to cut old seasoned drivers who understand how uber operates.


----------



## alex589

Driver take sh..t for Uber app and Uber business model. How about rate Uber, Uber app separately from Driver performance? Uber on Mother Crackers?

F..K Uber guaranty! I stopped pick up from Grocery stores, college dorms and ******* bars. I dont drive during rush hours as well. I cant make money sitting in the traffic!


----------



## Holy-Ryu

millertimex86 said:


> It does not, I don't know about anyone else here but to me 4.61 out of 5 is good enough to keep a driver. I won't play their game. If they want to let me go cus of some imaginary number (when I asked what was the minimum they refused to tell me) then screw it, there's lyft and then now discount cab is offering a Rideshare in my area. I have other options. Sooner or later these bad practices will catch up to them.


I was saying the same thing earlier that there's gonna be other apps in the near future that will do the same thing that Uber and Lyft does but will get rid of the rating system. When that happens, Uber and Lyft will lose a lot of money.


----------



## litentite

Let me throw my 2 cents in, being a brother in Chicago and working the downtown area my ratings started off at 4.75 which I consider low. So being an attractive brother I decided to throw on a sports jacket and a dress shirt and some charm. It worked 4.9 now with a bullet. Always address single ladies by there 1st name puts them at ease. That's my best advice.


----------



## alex589

Chris Dee said:


> Start rating customers as idiotically they rate us. If they are silent for the ride, one star; they piss me off with stupid remarks, one star; they give me directions and then complain that the ride is taking too long, one star; they disrespect me or my vehicle, one star; if they do not thank me for the ride, one star; if they pile 7 in my vehicle for a ride of less than a mile, one star.
> I picked up a customer Saturday night/early Sunday morning, his rating was a 4.1, he was a pompous arse, talked down to me and complained why there wasn't any water, one star... I was polite to him regardless.


I think this is a great strategy ( I doubt that greenhorns will understand that...) , so we can see who is who. Question: If pax made some negative remarks before you start the trip. Will you consider cancel the ride? Thanks


----------



## TidyVet

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Another good driver bites the dust. Sure Uber can continue to replace drivers...but they can't continue to replace GOOD drivers. How many assholes will they need to hire to replace @millertimex86 ?


He's not a good driver.

He's a bad driver. That's why his rating is 4.6

I drive a 120k minivan with body damage, but nobody cares because I'm good to Pax. Current 4.83 rating.
Total income from Uber this year = $12,000


----------



## TidyVet

Chris Dee said:


> Start rating customers as idiotically they rate us. If they are silent for the ride, one star; they piss me off with stupid remarks, one star; they give me directions and then complain that the ride is taking too long, one star; they disrespect me or my vehicle, one star; if they do not thank me for the ride, one star; if they pile 7 in my vehicle for a ride of less than a mile, one star.
> I picked up a customer Saturday night/early Sunday morning, his rating was a 4.1, he was a pompous arse, talked down to me and complained why there wasn't any water, one star... I was polite to him regardless.


I love everything about your post! Except for picking up the 4.1 rated Pax. Wouldn't have picked him up in the first place, but maybe desperate for ride?


----------



## Chris Dee

alex589 said:


> I think this is a great strategy ( I doubt that greenhorns will understand that...) , so we can see who is who. Question: If pax made some negative remarks before you start the trip. Will you consider cancel the ride? Thanks


But of course.... and @Baldy can attest to that because he's done it too !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Dee

TidyVet said:


> I love everything about your post! Except for picking up the 4.1 rated Pax. Wouldn't have picked him up in the first place, but maybe desperate for ride?


I agree, lesson learned.... I have upped the rating cancel to 4.5 now.


----------



## TidyVet

I've done it way too many times to count. I also keep forgetting to ding Pax rating when they make me wait (hate that).
After 10 hours, it's just way to easy to keep clicking, numbers blur together.

The worst part is you were nice to me and he probably still gave you a bad rating.
It would have been SWEET it you had just pulled over and kicked him out of your car.

Pax have told me that has happened to them before.
A single 1 Star rating would only bring you from 4.9 to 4.89 (I think).


----------

